# Tired, need advice



## Floridawife (May 18, 2008)

I am a newlywed of 3 months. My husband used to be so sweet and kind, but changed and has this terrible body odor that I didn't really notice until the day we consumated the marriage. I told him he better take a shower before we were intimate and thought he would take the hint. He didn't. His odor is so bad, I am very disgusted, so after about 2 weeks I noticed a some issues going on below in my body so I went to the doctor. I had a bad infection that require me to take two antibiotics. She said I didn't have any STD's. My husband acted like it was in my head when I brought it up and was in denial that he had a bad body odor. So i stopped being intimate with him for a while, about 3 weeks, and then I apologized and told me God healed him of what ever it was. I believed him. We were intimate that night. A week following I had the same uncomfortable symptoms that made me demand that he be seen by a doctor. He went to the emergency room and was seen and came home bragging about the fact that he felt that the doctor said he didn't have any kind of possible infection. I am a medical student, so I know when something is wrong in someone's body and I haven't been intimate with anyone else since me and him have know each other. I had two checkups prior to our marriage that I did to make sure I was okay and both of them came out that I was fine. So he revelled in making me feel confused. Two days later the doctor called back and told him he had Chlamydia. I was furious! I know he didn't cheat on me, but that he didn't have the courtesy to go to the doctor like he said he did before we got married. I am trying to forgive him, but now I am so angry. I went to the doctor and got some antibiotics for the issue, but he hasn't received treatment yet and has the nerve to get mad because I don't want to be intimate. I stopped going to church with him and touching him, so today (Sunday) He locked me and him in the bathroom and so I got angry and tried to get out by pushing him out of the way so I could open the door, but he blocked it and said if I hit him he had every right to punch me in the face. I was scared so I listened to him say that he felt that the infection was my fault. I felt humiiliated and degraded. He let me out of the bathroom and forced me to kiss him and molested me. He said God told him to talk to me. I am scared. I wanted to call the police. I am so confused and I want help. What to do?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

What he did was both physical and sexual abuse, Plus held you hostage. God does not condone this. Talk to the police, NO ONE should be FORCED to do anything against their will.

draconis


----------



## C'est la vie (May 24, 2008)

Just leave asap! How does he have the nerve to find an excuse for the behavior by saying that God, did this or that? He did something that is absolutely wrong and you should take care of your own safety.


----------

